# Herbal dewormers



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

What's the benefits of herbal worming? How often do you have to give it to them? Can I just mix it with their feed so they can have it daily? Wanting to stop giving them chemicals!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I used Fiasco's herbal wormer and that you had to give weekly. With my older does I could just drop it in their food and they would eat it but my junior does and kids were a pain about it. I had to make it into a liquid and give it like you would a wormer because that was the only way they would take it. Or better yet, the only way I could get it in them.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I could put it in water and then put it in a syringe and then give it to them like a chemical wormer? But it does have to be EVERY week right? That's gonna be a pain....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Basically yes. I measured out the wormer, added water, and then pulled it into the syringe. Like I said though I really only had to do that with the youngsters. It has to be every week and I just remembered when you first start you have to give it several days in a row.

It is a pain. That's why I only worm as needed now. We just try to look at everyone's eyelids now and then and make sure they don't look pale. 

I liked that the herbal wormers were organic but it was just too much to keep track of and keep up on. I don't like chemicals but IMO they have a place sometimes. If you really want to try it I would go with Fir Meadow. Their wormer I've heard is better.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of VermX dewormer? It's natural and you just sprinkle it on their feed monthly. It's in a pellet form.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im ordering herbal wormer from 
http://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-herbal-dewormer.htm

The gal is super helpful and answers your email quickly...This will be a new adventure for me as well : ) we have made a lot of changes and this is the next step..

You give it weekly..you can just top dress their daily grain but will need to feed each goat seperate to ensure each gets what he or she needs...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Herbs honestly don't work that way. Herbs must be done on a frequent basis. My bet is giving it only once a month won't work.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Herbs honestly don't work that way. Herbs must be done on a frequent basis. My bet is giving it only once a month won't work.


This isn't an herb.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

fishin816 said:


> This isn't an herb.


Actually it says right on their website that it is herbal.

2 problems I have with it. One is that once a month is not enough for herbs. Two you are counting on them to like it enough that they will eat the proper dose in 1 feeding.

At least with the powder herbs, there are a few ways you can get it in them at the proper dosage level. I have one goat that has hated any type of herbs I have tried. For her I make a dosage ball and force it in her mouth and hold her mouth closed until she swallows it. I could also mix it in some water and drench it. She would skip eating than eat her food with it sprinkled on.

I will admit that I'm not using herbs right now because of the time involved. To do herbs, you have to be committed and take the time. This is why herbs aren't successful, because most people don't have the time to do it right.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There are many benefits of herbs. Anything that isn't needed to expel worms, will support the goats in other areas of their body.

Herbal wormers should be given once or twice a week. It can be made into a tea and added to their water, mixed into their minerals, drenched, or make into herbal dosage balls. 

I wouldn't trust an herbal pelleted wormer, since the herbs probably would have been damaged in the process of making the pellets.

I use Fir Meadow's. I have used Molly's and had a good experience, though I switched when this year it wasn't quite effective enough in my location. Land of Havilah farm also makes a dewormer that has good reviews to it.

I deworm my goats preventatively, and have also successfully treated parasite overload with herbs. For herbs to be effective, they have to be from a good source (undamaged), and given at the correct dose.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never used chemicals on the animals, and we've never once had worm issues. Fecals are always clean. 

I use Molly's herbs. It's not hard and it really doesn't take much time. I make a couple batches of herb balls, give it to them on Mondays, and we're done. I store them in the fridge in a jar. 

Every couple months, you give them Form. #1 where they get it for 3 days in a row. 

They love them. If you have goats that don't like them, you can roll them in sunflower seeds or herbs that they like. 

For the 5 minutes it takes me to make a batch, it's totally worth it to me to keep them away from chemicals. 

Herbs work slowly and gently. They are great for prevention. I've never had to treat worms, so I don't know how they would work, but there are many herbs that have been used over the centuries for them, and they continue to be taught and handed down through the generations. I'm willing to try them, if I should ever need to. 

Now, with that being said, if my goat got worms and I tried to treat them with herbs and couldn't get rid of them, I would use the chemicals as a last resort. 

I guess it's up to each person to decide what is important to them, decide if it's worth the effort, and then do it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Now, with that being said, if my goat got worms and I tried to treat them with herbs and couldn't get rid of them, I would use the chemicals as a last resort.


I have always used Ivomec plus and vabazen with success, however we are trying to get away from chemicals and so wil be going herbal,organic ect.., however I will hold on to my chemical wormers and medication for emergency as well..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoatieGranny said:


> Herbs work slowly and gently. They are great for prevention. I've never had to treat worms, so I don't know how they would work, but there are many herbs that have been used over the centuries for them, and they continue to be taught and handed down through the generations. I'm willing to try them, if I should ever need to.
> 
> Now, with that being said, if my goat got worms and I tried to treat them with herbs and couldn't get rid of them, I would use the chemicals as a last resort.
> 
> I guess it's up to each person to decide what is important to them, decide if it's worth the effort, and then do it.


Dosed right, they do work in an emergency, I've used it for cocci this year! I was excited to see how fast he improved. I used Fir Meadow GI Soother for Cocci, though, since it has cayenne and ginger in it. When you have a serious problem, you do have to give doses quite close together, as they wash out of the system. I was giving it every 15 minutes for an hour, then hourly until I got normal poops.

Of course I wouldn't hesitate to use chemicals if needed, the herd comes first! I'm just glad that thus far, I don't have to. :3


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I found something online.... It is an herbal wormer the can be offered FREE CHOICE or mixed with their minerals. Do you guys think this would be accurate? The reviews in the product say that everyone LOVES to use it and their goats do very well on it. What do yo guys think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

fishin816 said:


> I found something online.... It is an herbal wormer the can be offered FREE CHOICE or mixed with their minerals. Do you guys think this would be accurate? The reviews in the product say that everyone LOVES to use it and their goats do very well on it. What do yo guys think?


What is the product? The biggest thing is if all goats will eat it. If you even have 1 goat that doesn't like it, then you have a problem if you mix in your minerals. Plus, you do actually need to give herbs a break. I was told at least once a week not to give any herbs if giving them daily.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard of people doing free-choice, I like to be able to control the doses, though, especially so my pregnant girls don't get too much.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Dosed right, they do work in an emergency, I've used it for cocci this year! I was excited to see how fast he improved. I used Fir Meadow GI Soother for Cocci, though, since it has cayenne and ginger in it. When you have a serious problem, you do have to give doses quite close together, as they wash out of the system. I was giving it every 15 minutes for an hour, then hourly until I got normal poops.
> 
> Of course I wouldn't hesitate to use chemicals if needed, the herd comes first! I'm just glad that thus far, I don't have to. :3


OH that's great to hear!! I have a recipe for cocci treatment, but haven't had to use it. Is this similar to what is in the remedy you bought? Would you suggest using it more often, or is this stronger than the mix you had?

1 tsp. powdered ginger
1 tsp. powdered cloves
1 tsp. slippery elm bark
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. cayenne
1 cup boiling water
Steep 20 minutes to make an infusion (strong tea)
Kids over 2 months 6 to 10 cc 2 or 3 times a day for 5 to 7 days.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the GI soother is more or less that homemade mixture, GoatieGranny. I think they have other herbs in there like mullein leaf or yarrow (can't remember what's on the ingredients list), but I've used that above mixture for cocci with great results too. the dosage is also good for adults. 

i'm with ThreeHaven, I reach for herbs first. if that doesn't work, THEN i'll do chemical.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok just saw this. 

I'm a herbalist, and I use herbal wormer on my goats and sheep with great success.

I make it myself, it contains tobacco, wormwood, garlic, parsley, cinnamon, cloves, ginger. Its easy to make and use, if you want the recipe lets know.

I have several comments ... above there are many people using herbs on a daily basis long term ... please be sure you know what is in your product before doing this ... some herbs (eg wormwood) contain toxins that accumulate and can do great damage. If used as they are meant to be used they are perfectly safe ... but if used constantly they can be bad news.

Wormwood should also never be used in pregnancy. Usually not a problem, but sometimes it does cause damage and who wants to risk that?

Unfortunately many people making and supplying herbal wormers are not aware of this, or simply discount the risk as they've never seen it happen.

If the wormer does not include those herbs chances are it only contains repellant type herbs ... that simply make the environment unfriendly for the worms and they leave. If these are the only herbs used they do need to be continuous ... they're not very strong.

Some peple above have stated that using herbs once monthly does not work ... this is sort of correct and sort of not.

For one reason, it depends on the herb ... repellants are useless if they're not used all the time.

If you use a true vermicidal herb however, a treatment course every month can do very well ... if you do the full course, one dose is not good enough. You need to dose 3-4 days running as a preventative ... if you think the goat has a worm burden, make it a week.

Its important to do this at teh right time too ... this sound really strange to most, but worms become more active and let go the gut to wander round leading up to full and new moon. I give a regular monthly course over the full moon period. The period to hit is the time leading up to full moon and full moon night. If the full moon is the 10th, I'll dose on the 7/8/9/10th.

If I think the animal need more, eg has a worm burden, or is a high risk for some reason, such as having just had kids, or being in the spring worm flush time, then I'll do another course 2 weeks later on the new moon as well.

Herbal wormers work best used in combination with each other ... for best effect, a regular supply of basic repellent type herbs in their diet, with a monthly course of truly vermicidal herbs is the best effect.

As I don't hand feed however this is a bit tricky for me to keep repellant herbs in them regularly ... so I stick to the regular deworming, and it does well.

Every so often I use a single dose of normal chemical wormer on that one goat who seems to need it. This happens about once or maybe twice a year. I do this on full moon as well if possible ... even for chemical wormers it seems to help.

I strongly recommend using fecal egg counts to monitor your status. You can do these yourself, the slides only cost $15. Last time I did a fecal egg count I found 2 eggs ... which is typical ... I'd call that a successful method.

I believe if I used repellant herbs regularly as well I wouldn't have that occasional case of trouble.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

PS ... forgot to mention ... during pregnancy I omit wormwood from the recipe ... just for safety.

Also, as it contains garlic and other strong flavored herbs, if you are milking I suggest giving the wormer after milking in the hopes that it will mostly be out of the system by next milking!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is why I like Fir Meadow. She is a master herbalist and is always continuing her education. She also currently owns goats so she uses her products on her goats and makes adjustments as necessary.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Barnes19 said:


> Ok just saw this. I'm a herbalist, and I use herbal wormer on my goats and sheep with great success. I make it myself, it contains tobacco, wormwood, garlic, parsley, cinnamon, cloves, ginger. Its easy to make and use, if you want the recipe lets know. I have several comments ... above there are many people using herbs on a daily basis long term ... please be sure you know what is in your product before doing this ... some herbs (eg wormwood) contain toxins that accumulate and can do great damage. If used as they are meant to be used they are perfectly safe ... but if used constantly they can be bad news. Wormwood should also never be used in pregnancy. Usually not a problem, but sometimes it does cause damage and who wants to risk that? Unfortunately many people making and supplying herbal wormers are not aware of this, or simply discount the risk as they've never seen it happen. If the wormer does not include those herbs chances are it only contains repellant type herbs ... that simply make the environment unfriendly for the worms and they leave. If these are the only herbs used they do need to be continuous ... they're not very strong. Some peple above have stated that using herbs once monthly does not work ... this is sort of correct and sort of not. For one reason, it depends on the herb ... repellants are useless if they're not used all the time. If you use a true vermicidal herb however, a treatment course every month can do very well ... if you do the full course, one dose is not good enough. You need to dose 3-4 days running as a preventative ... if you think the goat has a worm burden, make it a week. Its important to do this at teh right time too ... this sound really strange to most, but worms become more active and let go the gut to wander round leading up to full and new moon. I give a regular monthly course over the full moon period. The period to hit is the time leading up to full moon and full moon night. If the full moon is the 10th, I'll dose on the 7/8/9/10th. If I think the animal need more, eg has a worm burden, or is a high risk for some reason, such as having just had kids, or being in the spring worm flush time, then I'll do another course 2 weeks later on the new moon as well. Herbal wormers work best used in combination with each other ... for best effect, a regular supply of basic repellent type herbs in their diet, with a monthly course of truly vermicidal herbs is the best effect. As I don't hand feed however this is a bit tricky for me to keep repellant herbs in them regularly ... so I stick to the regular deworming, and it does well. Every so often I use a single dose of normal chemical wormer on that one goat who seems to need it. This happens about once or maybe twice a year. I do this on full moon as well if possible ... even for chemical wormers it seems to help. I strongly recommend using fecal egg counts to monitor your status. You can do these yourself, the slides only cost $15. Last time I did a fecal egg count I found 2 eggs ... which is typical ... I'd call that a successful method. I believe if I used repellant herbs regularly as well I wouldn't have that occasional case of trouble.


Is your herbal wormers pelleted or a dough ball? Would a pellet be accurate?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

> I have several comments ... above there are many people using herbs on a daily basis long term ... please be sure you know what is in your product before doing this ... some herbs (eg wormwood) contain toxins that accumulate and can do great damage. If used as they are meant to be used they are perfectly safe ... but if used constantly they can be bad news.
> 
> Wormwood should also never be used in pregnancy. Usually not a problem, but sometimes it does cause damage and who wants to risk that?
> 
> Unfortunately many people making and supplying herbal wormers are not aware of this, or simply discount the risk as they've never seen it happen.


I had never heard that, but that's very interesting. I will have to do more research into that. You seem to have really done your homework on worming! 

I feel like I should clarify I never had a problem with worms when I was using herbal wormer. All the fecal tests on the goats came back clean when they were on it. I just stopped because it wasn't feasible for me. When I had one sr. doe and her doeling it was fine. When I got another doeling, it still wasn't a big deal. But when I expanded I just couldn't see forcing a certain three does to eat it everysingle week. I tried making molasses balls of it, giving it in grain, sunflower seeds, everything and these ones wouldn't have it no matter what I did. If I ever get down to having a tiny herd again I would switch to fir meadow and do it again. But it's not doable for me now with my schedule. I just try to keep everything else as natural as possible and only give things when I'm absolutely sure they need it.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Im ordering herbal wormer from http://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-herbal-dewormer.htm The gal is super helpful and answers your email quickly...This will be a new adventure for me as well : ) we have made a lot of changes and this is the next step.. You give it weekly..you can just top dress their daily grain but will need to feed each goat seperate to ensure each gets what he or she needs...


Is this a ball that you have to stuff down their mouth? Or is it something you put on their feed


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

A little bit of wormwood during pregnancy, I've heard from several herbalists, is okay, but I am not an herbalist so I still have a lot of research to do. :laugh: I asked Kat about it, she said that is why you don't double dose the pregger girls, but the small amount of wormwood for pregnant girls that is present in her DWorm A encourages the uterus to "breathe". Two of my girls are pregnant, and so far they have had smooth pregnancy, same as normal.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Is this a ball that you have to stuff down their mouth? Or is it something you put on their feed


with some picky eating goats, you may have to stuff in their mouth. you usually have to at first. but an easy way I do with my picky eater is to wet her grains, and sprinkle the powder herbs on it. they stick to the grains. she sniffs a little, but will just dive right in.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I used an herbal dewormer for quite some time, but stopped when I had a buck die from deerworm. That just freaked me out, and I felt that I had better be safe than sorry. Since then I treat my goaties with Ivomec just to cover my bases. We have a lot of deer around here, and I can't risk that happening again. 

Now it could have been that I just needed to switch dewormers, but I just didn't want to take any chances. 

I love the idea of herbal wormers, though! I'm a very all-natural kind of person, and love to pass that on to my animals. When I did use an herbal dewormer, I used Molly's Herbals. We never had any problems with cocci or anything. I made the herbal dosage balls, which was pretty easy. Most of the goats would eat them right out of my hands, but I did have one girl who was finicky and I had to shove it in her mouth.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

RE: Is your herbal wormers pelleted or a dough ball? Would a pellet be accurate?

Neither ... its a liquid dose, I just pop it down in a syringe same as normal drench.

Drawback is its a lot more liquid than your normal drench ... typically 60ml per dose for a normal size mature goat, but, most of my goats love it and virtually suck it out of the tube! (I probably cheat ... a little bit of mollasses makes the medicine go down!)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Most overload cases I hear of are when the goats are on Molly's herbal ... Again, not bashing at all (she got us started, and is SUCH a nice woman), but I don't think her formula is quite as effective, that is just what I have found for me. Of course it also depends on your area, and whether or not you rotate pastures. She lives in the West, and me being in the East, I think parasites are more of an issue here due to humidity.

Bessie, I am SO sorry to hear of your buck! That can happen even on a chemical schedule.  I believe I have heard of MW being treated herbally, but you'd have to go super acute on it. For me if I had a goat show signs of MW, I'd hit the chemicals too until they were better. Scares me, that one.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, ThreeHavens! Yes, it was very tragic.  I did tons of research afterward, and what I gathered was that really the only preventative thing you can do is give a chemical wormer (Ivomec was recommended) every 4-6 weeks, which was much more often than I liked to give it. BUT, I haven't had any more cases of MW, so I assume that it is working so far. 

With the buck that died, by the time I figured out what the heck was going on with him he was too far gone.  Now at least I know what to look for. Such a nasty parasite.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gives me shivers just thinking about it. :hug: Scary, scary thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fir Meadow has an herbal that is supposed to prevent M worm. Haven't really looked into it though.

Saw plenty of M worm cases in alpacas. Not a pretty site. Sorry you lost your buck.


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone know how much it costs per goat per year on the weekly one? I would much rather go natural, but my income may have other ideas  Right now I worm about twice a year or as needed, as I live in north east Washington.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mirage, it maybe best to start your own thread on the topic as it's a little off topic to the OP question.... and the answer would be "it depends". it depends on how many goats you have, what kind of living situation they're in, which wormer you decide to use, what kind of food they're eating, etc etc etc.


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

I do so apologize if I offended anyone. First of all I probably should have asked the question less presumptuously and explained myself. (Had a long night with a teething baby, though that's no excuse for bad manners). You see I did start my own thread on the matter, and was told to search the natural wormer threads already started to find my answers. But I did try and couldn't find it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ooh...sorry! where's your thread? did you put that information on there? there are so many variables.....


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

I believe I put it on health and wellness. And yes I did ask that. That and if it worked (which you all answered in this thread). So after having had one question answered I got a little excited and lost my head 
. I just Wondered if anyone had any rough estimates. No biggy. I can keep looking elsewhere


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

mirage_mp said:


> I believe I put it on health and wellness. And yes I did ask that. That and if it worked (which you all answered in this thread). So after having had one question answered I got a little excited and lost my head
> . I just Wondered if anyone had any rough estimates. No biggy. I can keep looking elsewhere


Depends on how many goats you have, and if you ever need to treat overload. When I have to treat cocci cases, I go through dewormer faster, naturally. :laugh: But otherwise, a packet lasts my herd of 8 a nice, long time.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi Stacey, I would be interested in your recipes........I don't have my goats home yet (one is being bred) but know that I want to go natural vs. chemical . thanks!


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi goatiegranny, would that cocci recipe dosage be for full sized goats or dwarf or both? thanks! kari


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

"Kids over 2 months 6 to 10 cc 2 or 3 times a day for 5 to 7 days."

I would use 10cc for my full sized goats, and maybe 6 to 8 for my younger kids over two months. My amateur, wannabe-herbalist self would GUESS that 3 to 5 cc would be fine for the little goat breeds. You should research that, though, because I'm only giving a guess based on what I understand of the formula and I've not ever had to use it. 

(You should research it before you need it so you could treat a.s.a.p. should you find that your goats have the cocci.)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you should be able to use the cocci remedy on Nigerians. the dosage is for a 2 month old full sized kid (I've used it on an adult), so you can try to half it. it's not harmful, and herbals like that are hard to OD (think about how much you'd have to take to OD on cinnamon tea....). but if you don't feel like it's working, do more frequent doses.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Im ordering herbal wormer from
> http://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-herbal-dewormer.htm
> 
> The gal is super helpful and answers your email quickly...This will be a new adventure for me as well : ) we have made a lot of changes and this is the next step..
> ...


This is what I use (I mix it myself using the recipe on her website) and I've had great success with it. I give it weekly, and more often during rainy seasons and temperature swings. I always give it with fresh garlic, too.

If anyone is looking for advice on herbal treatment and you're on FB, you can search for and join the Totally Natural Goats group if you haven't already - that's Kristie's group. It's as great a place as here.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you, girls!!


----------



## katiebug (May 4, 2014)

Another option is floating 2-3 fresh just of the tree black walnuts in your trough. Then remove and add 2-3 the next day. 


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've used hoeggers herbal wormer for three years with good results. I only have two -four goats at the most throughout the year(like when they kid), so I have plenty of time!

I worm them three days in a row like they say, then once a week for 3-4 weeks. Then I take a break for 3-4 weeks before giving them more . I usually start the 3 day treatment right before breeding season, or a month before kidding.

This mix has wormwood in it, but hoeggers stated that it was safe for preggo does and I've used it on mine with no problems.

I've only used a chemical wormer once, I used safeguard on a doe I bought that was super skinny and anemic. Then I switched her to herbal.


----------



## VillageCreek (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh... The year of the worm... at least for us anyway. Usually not a problem-this year neither ivermectin or fenbendazole work. We dosed everyone with a heavy dose of moxidectin, and we are going to start a once weekly herbal regimen. I mixed the herbs up myself, based on a few different recipes I found online. We'll see how it works. I certainly hope it will at least be a good supplement to chemicals. I don't like making my goats swallow liquids that will eat the rubbers of of syringes.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Village Creek, if you have a serious problem, dosing herbals once a week may not be helpful. if you don't mind me asking, what do you have in your herbal mix, and what's your dosage? if you don't want to share, pls feel free to PM me...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had to use chemical coccidia treatment this year too - gotta do what you gotta do. But I have been able to treat coccidia herbally as well, so I know it can work. Just keep in mind, when treating anything herbally, you have to treat often (they metabolize it very quickly) and continue it several days after symptoms have subsided. 

I love herbs as a preventative though! Lately I've been adding Fir Meadow's GI Soother and DWorm A into the minerals. I have no pregnant does so no worries about getting everything exactly right - I dose a touch high since that won't hurt non-pregnant animals. I deworm twice a week, it keeps their eyelids nice and pink. Loving the look of their coats, so glossy!


----------



## VillageCreek (Aug 17, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> Village Creek, if you have a serious problem, dosing herbals once a week may not be helpful. if you don't mind me asking, what do you have in your herbal mix, and what's your dosage? if you don't want to share, pls feel free to PM me...


I Wouldn't say that our problem was THAT serious, but it needed to be taken care of. We got it under control. I was just hoping the herbals would be a good preventative. I will post my actual recipe here later, as soon as I can look through my notebook and get it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Herbals can work great as a preventative, but I've found for me my adults need it twice a week. Haven't had to chemically deworm them in 3 years (in damp NJ, that is a BIG deal). If lids start looking light, or clumps show up, I give it 3x a day for three days. Works like a charm. 

My kids (coccidia) is what I've been struggling with. Kat, who makes the GI Soother, bottle feeds and gives it twice a day. I'm not able to give it to all my kids twice a day. :/


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Danielle, try making a strong tea, and drench twice a day. if possible, maybe dabble in making tinctures? those only require a few drops to work. 

I've lived in tropics (wet, moist, hot....parasite heaven). I used to dose 3x a week for my guys, and they almost never had to be chemically wormed. my one girl was never chemically wormed after I treated her (she had a pretty strong system). my other two had to be done once in the year and bit I had them. the right mix of stuff, clean living conditions, and good browse really help keep parasites away.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What tea would you recommend? I am totally into that, or tinctures. Do you have instructions? What exactly is your coccidia prevention schedule? I imagine parasites over there are bad too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh...I've moved and no longer have goats, but for cocci I used this formula with great success (remember, I had zero access to cocci meds....)

Cocci Remedy
1 tsp powdered ginger * 1 tsp cloves * 1 tsp slippery elm powder * 1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 cup boiling water - Steep for 20 minutes, and let cool before drenching
For a 2 month old kid give 6-10cc twice a day for 5-7 days. if cocci is bad, you can up frequency of doses (e.g. every 3 hours)

I've also added 1/4 cayenne to the recipe. 

but, I was using the LOH wormer and her cocci prevention (put herbs in kids mouths). worked as far as I could tell, but the kids were about 3 weeks when I gave them up....

as for tinctures, TNG on fb has tincture making parties (virtual), I've only made the cayenne one. they're easy! stuff things in a jar, shake a few times here and there, then strain. the hard part is waiting (I hate waiting....)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Ni. I'm sorry I didn't realize you didn't have goats anymore. :hug: So glad you're still on here! We love you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One question I have ... how long did you have goats? One of my problems is after 3 years, coccidia is very well established on my land.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww, thanks! I'm still glad to be here! esp since I plan to have them again someday...always good to keep learning and sharing!

we had them for almost 2 years.


----------



## VillageCreek (Aug 17, 2014)

Here is my recipe:
2 oz dry mustard seed powder
4 oz cut thyme leaf
2 oz black walnut hull powder
2 oz garlic granules
4 oz rosemary 
1 oz ground cloves
2 oz psyllium seed
4 oz diatomaceous earth

For the ones that aren't pregnant, I add 4 oz each of:
Sage leaf
Wormwood

2 tsp one day per week for dwarf/pygmy goats

I also made a vinegar tincture using .1 oz of equal parts wormwood/sage mixture to 100 mL apple cider vinegar. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow. So who here has successfully used an herbal coccidia preventative? Honestly after treating multiple goats herbally (and successfully) for coccidia, I'm not interested in treating an already present case herbally (it's just a bit exhausting for me), but I would LOVE to prevent an acute infection to begin with.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes! I had to be aggressive and frequent, but it worked. seems that folks at TNG are able to fight a lot herbally.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I used to be a member of TNG and I followed the prevention advice; unfortunately it didn't work for us here. So, gotta keep looking!  That's okay, different things work for different people. If I can find something strong enough to prevent, I will use it. How do you dose your tea, and how often?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

The cocci dosage I did was:

Cool before drenching
For a 2 month old kid give 6-10cc twice a day for 5-7 days. if cocci is bad, you can up frequency of doses (e.g. every 3 hours)

Village Creek, I would also suggest some cayenne and cinnamon. They're both good at killing off parasites (cayenne is also one of those "cure all" herbs). Also, some ginger to help soothe bellies.

The dosage is kind of high. The LOH wormer is by weight http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-parasite-formula.htm

Also be careful of sage with lactating does, it'll dry them up


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just remember, herbal wormers do not work on all herds. Places with heavy worm problems due to climate do not do well with herbal wormers. So many people I know have lost animals to worms while properly using the herbal wormers. I tried it once and dern near lost some of my best animals. I'll stick to the chemical wormers and breeding for worm resistance.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Just remember, herbal wormers do not work on all herds. Places with heavy worm problems due to climate do not do well with herbal wormers. So many people I know have lost animals to worms while properly using the herbal wormers. I tried it once and dern near lost some of my best animals. I'll stick to the chemical wormers and breeding for worm resistance.


We live in a very heavy worm area, but I'm very careful about it. If they need chemical deworming, I do it with no hesitation.  My adults haven't needed it at all; my kids have. That's why I'm using lovely Baycox at the moment, haha! But I'm looking into herbal prevention options for coccidia ... just haven't found the right one yet. Hopefully Baycox will be my backup next year.

I think herbs can be used to treat (well, I know they can be, as I've done it) but are better as preventatives. And different formulas work for different areas ... for instance, someone in the west says Molly's formula is perfect for her, but it doesn't work for me here. I have to combine Fir Meadow's GI Soother, an Dworm A twice weekly. I also often add fresh garlic.  

I agree with you, though. Chemicals are a tool to be used wisely, but they can be used well and save lives.


----------

